# Thurs 28th Sept 2017, Swinley Forest



## TXL (Nov 4, 2016)

Some of you attended the society day a friend of mine runs at Swinley Forest this year, Thurs 28th Sept 2017 is the date of the event next year .

Those of you that are interested in attending, reserve the date in your diaries now.  I will post more details and a request for names next year when I know more.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 5, 2016)

Count me in Anthony  :whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 5, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Count me in Anthony  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Haha.  

I wanted to put my name down  for his too but thought it a bit early.


----------



## TXL (Nov 5, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Count me in Anthony  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Have I give Ian enough warning this time?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 5, 2016)

You can try
But he is a notorious tightwad


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks interesting, I'm down to play The Berkshire on the 29thâ€¦...


----------



## TXL (Jan 18, 2017)

I now have the full details for the day which are as follows:

*"Following last years very successful visit to Swinley Forest GC, we have been lucky enough to have this years golf day confirmed for Thursday, September 28th.
Due to the Queens 90th birthday celebrations, all Crown related activities have been pushed back one week, hence the sightly later date.
The one downside is that the cost has now increased to Â£160.00 for the day.
Format will as always be;

Bacon Roll, Tea / Coffee from 07.30am

18 holes of golf for our rubbish recycled trophy 

The brilliant Swinley lunch

You then have the choice of playing as many holes as you like again in the afternoon, this can be be a full 18 or one of the loops I.e. 1,2,3,4,16,17,18 or 10,11,12,13,14, the choice is yours, or follow the example of many of the others and just sit on the terrace and enjoy the view and hospitality.
Afternoon tea is served on the terrace from approx. 4pm and is included in the cost of the day.

Please let me know if you would like to be included this year, I am allowed a maximum of 60 players on the day

In the unlikely case that a Swinley member may wish to play in the afternoon, the club have asked us to advise as to how many players will be playing additional holes."*

I believe also that Neil, the organiser, has asked Adger Brown, a very good comedian to say a few words at the prize giving. See Adger's web page here  

Neil has about 30 names signed up so far. I have the following names which I will add to Neil's list:

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 18, 2017)

TXL said:



			I now have the full details for the day which are as follows:

*"Following last years very successful visit to Swinley Forest GC, we have been lucky enough to have this years golf day confirmed for Thursday, September 28th.
Due to the Queens 90th birthday celebrations, all Crown related activities have been pushed back one week, hence the sightly later date.
The one downside is that the cost has now increased to Â£160.00 for the day.
Format will as always be;

Bacon Roll, Tea / Coffee from 07.30am

18 holes of golf for our rubbish recycled trophy 

The brilliant Swinley lunch

You then have the choice of playing as many holes as you like again in the afternoon, this can be be a full 18 or one of the loops I.e. 1,2,3,4,16,17,18 or 10,11,12,13,14, the choice is yours, or follow the example of many of the others and just sit on the terrace and enjoy the view and hospitality.
Afternoon tea is served on the terrace from approx. 4pm and is included in the cost of the day.

Please let me know if you would like to be included this year, I am allowed a maximum of 60 players on the day

In the unlikely case that a Swinley member may wish to play in the afternoon, the club have asked us to advise as to how many players will be playing additional holes."*

Neil has about 30 names signed up so far. I have the following names which I will add to Neil's list:

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if it will make a difference, but, The Queen was 90 last year, she's 91 this year.


----------



## TXL (Jan 18, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't know if it will make a difference, but, The Queen was 90 last year, she's 91 this year.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they are just a bit slow in sorting the party


----------



## paulw4701 (Jan 18, 2017)

I will probably see you out on the course as we normally have a few holes before our committee meeting


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yep, i have put this in my diary. I really enjoyed it last year, despite playing like a plank.


----------



## DRW (Jan 19, 2017)

TXL, interested in this, how much of a definite do you need now ? (just need to think about work commitments I have and H4H 2 weeks before and would be 36 holes for sure, due to the how far I am travelling)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2017)

@TXL - I am guessing that this is the day that a mate of mine (Hartley Wintney member) has mentioned to me.  I was going to speak to him about it on Saturday. I'll let you know if not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2017)

Is there room for me?


----------



## TXL (Jan 19, 2017)

I have the following names which I will add to Neil's list:

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475
murphthemog
DarrenWilliams - maybe.  Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
SwingsitlikeHogan - maybe
HomerJSimpson


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 19, 2017)

I would love to play if slots are available.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes please Anthony. This would cap a golden year of golf


----------



## TXL (Jan 19, 2017)

I have the following names which I will add to Neil's list:

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475
murphthemog
DarrenWilliams - maybe.  Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
SwingsitlikeHogan - maybe
HomerJSimpson
mikejohnchapman
anotherdouble

Please add your name to this list if you wish to play, would also help if you can indicate whether you will want to play more than 18 holes.


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes please Anthony &#128077;

Not sure if I'd do more than 18, that would depend on my tee time.  Ideally a later tee time means I can travel on the morning, do 18 and then there's no hanging around to enjoy the afternoon tea at 4pm.  I'd then stop over for a round somewhere else Friday morning before travelling back. 

An early tee means travelling the night before, Possibly doing more than 18 to fill the time gap before tea and then driving back.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 19, 2017)

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475 (36 holes)
murphthemog
DarrenWilliams - maybe.  Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
SwingsitlikeHogan - maybe
HomerJSimpson
mikejohnchapman
anotherdouble
Fish (can't read instructions) :thup


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 19, 2017)

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475 (36 holes)
murphthemog
DarrenWilliams - maybe. Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
SwingsitlikeHogan - maybe
HomerJSimpson
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble
Fish


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 19, 2017)

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475 (36 holes)
murphthemog
DarrenWilliams - maybe. Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
SwingsitlikeHogan - maybe
HomerJSimpson
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble  18 in afternoon for me
Fish


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2017)

TXL
PhilTheFragger (36 holes)
huds1475 (36 holes)
murphthemog (36)
DarrenWilliams - maybe. Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
SwingsitlikeHogan - maybe
HomerJSimpson. (36 holes)
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble  18 in afternoon for me
Fish


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 20, 2017)

TXL said:



			I now have the full details for the day which are as follows:

*"Following last years very successful visit to Swinley Forest GC, we have been lucky enough to have this years golf day confirmed for Thursday, September 28th.
Due to the Queens 90th birthday celebrations, all Crown related activities have been pushed back one week, hence the sightly later date.
The one downside is that the cost has now increased to Â£160.00 for the day.
Format will as always be;

Bacon Roll, Tea / Coffee from 07.30am

18 holes of golf for our rubbish recycled trophy 

The brilliant Swinley lunch

You then have the choice of playing as many holes as you like again in the afternoon, this can be be a full 18 or one of the loops I.e. 1,2,3,4,16,17,18 or 10,11,12,13,14, the choice is yours, or follow the example of many of the others and just sit on the terrace and enjoy the view and hospitality.
Afternoon tea is served on the terrace from approx. 4pm and is included in the cost of the day.

Please let me know if you would like to be included this year, I am allowed a maximum of 60 players on the day

In the unlikely case that a Swinley member may wish to play in the afternoon, the club have asked us to advise as to how many players will be playing additional holes."*

Click to expand...

Any idea when it will be confirmed if we are in please?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2017)

36 holes for me please


----------



## TXL (Jan 21, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Any idea when it will be confirmed if we are in please?
		
Click to expand...

Consider your entry confirmed


----------



## Hendo434 (Jan 21, 2017)

Evening

Could I add my name + 1 to the list?


----------



## TXL (Jan 22, 2017)

Hendo434 said:



			Evening

Could I add my name + 1 to the list?
		
Click to expand...

Added, please let me know if you will want to play extra holes after lunch.

TXL
PhilTheFragger (36 holes)
huds1475 (36 holes)
murphthemog (36)
DarrenWilliams - maybe. Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
SwingsitlikeHogan - maybe
HomerJSimpson. (36 holes)
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble  18 in afternoon for me
Fish
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jan 23, 2017)

Please add me to the list, with a guest +1.

18 holes only will be fine for us. 

Many thanks.


----------



## TXL (Jan 23, 2017)

The Autumn Wind, added. 

*Hendo434* please let me know if you will want to play extra holes after lunch.

TXL
PhilTheFragger (36 holes)
huds1475 (36 holes)
murphthemog (36)
DarrenWilliams - maybe. Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
HomerJSimpson. (36 holes)
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble  18 in afternoon for me
Fish
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind - 18 only
The Autumn Wind'S +1 - 18 only


----------



## Hendo434 (Jan 23, 2017)

36 holes please


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jan 24, 2017)

Many thanks, TXL.

Am looking forward to meeting you all.

Andy


----------



## TXL (Jan 24, 2017)

Updated list:

TXL
PhilTheFragger (36 holes)
huds1475 (36 holes)
murphthemog (36)
DarrenWilliams - maybe. Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
HomerJSimpson. (36 holes)
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble  18 in afternoon for me
Fish
Hendo434  - 36 holes
Hendo434's +1  - 36 holes
The Autumn Wind - 18 only
The Autumn Wind'S +1 - 18 only


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2017)

Anthony. 

Is there room for a plus 1 ?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jan 31, 2017)

TXL, thanks for organising this. When do we need to make payment, or is it pay on the day ?


----------



## TXL (Jan 31, 2017)

Updated list:

TXL
PhilTheFragger (36 holes)
huds1475 (36 holes)
huds1475 +1 (36 holes)
murphthemog (36)
DarrenWilliams - maybe. Really depends on how fast it fills up. Obviously the sooner we know if you can make it the better.
HomerJSimpson. (36 holes)
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble  18 in afternoon for me
Fish
Hendo434  - 36 holes
Hendo434's +1  - 36 holes
The Autumn Wind - 18 only
The Autumn Wind'S +1 - 18 only


I have been asked to close the list for now as Neil is getting close to the max of 60 for the day (*all *those listed above are included  ).

Closer to the time the list may be reopened.

Please can all those listed send me, via PM, their real names, e-mail addresses and handicaps.  I will be passing this info on to Neil so that he can send you details of the day and how to pay etc nearer the time.


----------



## TXL (Jan 31, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Anthony. 

Is there room for a plus 1 ?

Thanks,

Craig
		
Click to expand...

Added


----------



## DRW (Jan 31, 2017)

Sent a PM with details, please ignore TXL.

Just mentioned it to the wife, to ensure she could answer the phone and oh big plops, its our wedding anniversary !  (yeah I forgot, made the wife happy tho, so cant make it for sure, name removed from list, sorry)


Updated list:

 TXL
 PhilTheFragger (36 holes)
 huds1475 (36  holes)
 huds1475 +1 (36 holes)
 murphthemog (36)
HomerJSimpson. (36 holes)
 mikejohnchapman -  would like to play extra in the afternoon
 anotherdouble  18 in afternoon for  me
 Fish
 Hendo434  - 36 holes
 Hendo434's +1  - 36 holes
 The  Autumn Wind - 18 only
 The Autumn Wind'S +1 - 18 only


----------



## Hooker (Jan 31, 2017)

Anthony, if you need someone to fill Darrens place could I put my name down for this again.


----------



## TXL (Jan 31, 2017)

Hooker said:



			Anthony, if you need someone to fill Darrens place could I put my name down for this again.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, please let me know if you want to play extra holes and PM the data as requested above. 

Updated list:

TXL
PhilTheFragger (36 holes)
huds1475 (36 holes)
huds1475 +1 (36 holes)
murphthemog (36)
HomerJSimpson. (36 holes)
mikejohnchapman - would like to play extra in the afternoon
anotherdouble 18 in afternoon for me
Fish
Hendo434 - 36 holes
Hendo434's +1 - 36 holes
The Autumn Wind - 18 only
The Autumn Wind'S +1 - 18 only
Hooker


----------



## TXL (Aug 1, 2017)

Morning Folks,

I need to get confirmations from all those who put their names down that you will still be available to attend.  I also need names for the +1's  

This is the list I have:

TXL
PhilTheFragger
huds1475
huds1475 +1
murphthemog
HomerJSimpson.
mikejohnchapman
anotherdouble
Fish
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind'S +1
Hooker

Request for payments will be made in about 3 weeks time.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 1, 2017)

PhilTheFragger
huds1475
huds1475 +1
murphthemog
HomerJSimpson.
mikejohnchapman
Anotherdouble.          Confirmed. Have a +1 if there is space
Fish
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind
The Autumn Wind'S +1
Hooker


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 1, 2017)

I am still available.


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2017)

100% in &#128077;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 1, 2017)

Im In not going to miss this beauty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2017)

Best take me out of this. Not sure what my job situation is going to be and if I do get a new job how likely getting time off so soon after starting will be


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2017)

If there is a reserve list can I go on it please?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes, me and my +1 are both still looking forward to it &#128077;


----------



## TXL (Aug 1, 2017)

Updated list:

TXL	Confirmed
PhilTheFragger	Confirmed
huds1475	
huds1475 +1	
murphthemog	Confirmed
mikejohnchapman	
anotherdouble	Confirmed
anotherdouble's +1	
Fish	Confirmed
Hendo434	
Hendo434's +1	
The Autumn Wind	Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1	Confirmed
Hooker

Reserves:	
Dando


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 2, 2017)

Updated list:

TXL Confirmed
PhilTheFragger Confirmed
huds1475
huds1475 +1
murphthemog Confirmed
mikejohnchapman  Confirmed
anotherdouble Confirmed
anotherdouble's +1
Fish Confirmed
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1 Confirmed
Hooker

Reserves:
Dando


----------



## TXL (Aug 2, 2017)

The organiser has given me 2 more spaces, *Dando*, you are now in, please PM me you full name, handicap and e-mail 


Updated list:

TXL Confirmed
PhilTheFragger Confirmed      36 holes
huds1475
huds1475 +1
murphthemog Confirmed
mikejohnchapman  Confirmed
anotherdouble Confirmed
anotherdouble's +1
Fish Confirmed
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1 Confirmed
Hooker
Dando                                   36 holes
_Spare space_


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2017)

If you haven't heard from huds1475 I'll contact him if you want, he's not posting currently but is looking in.


----------



## TXL (Aug 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			If you haven't heard from huds1475 I'll contact him if you want, he's not posting currently but is looking in.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin, have not heard from him so if you would be so kind......

Dando, will you want to play more than 18 holes?  There is no extra cost, just we need to give the club an idea of those that want to play more than 18 so they can inform their members (if there are any on the course that day  )  Also, your inbox is full so was unable to reply via PM.


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2017)

Inbox cleared.

can you put me down for 36 holes please


----------



## TXL (Aug 3, 2017)

A few changes which means there are now 2 spaces available. Post here or PM me if you would like to join us.


Updated list:

TXL Confirmed
PhilTheFragger Confirmed      36 holes
murphthemog Confirmed
mikejohnchapman  Confirmed
anotherdouble Confirmed
anotherdouble's +1
Fish Confirmed
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1 Confirmed
Hooker
Dando                                   36 holes
butchercd
_Spare space_
_Spare space_


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

TXL said:



			A few changes which means there are now 2 spaces available. Post here or PM me if you would like to join us.


Updated list:

TXL Confirmed
PhilTheFragger Confirmed      36 holes
murphthemog Confirmed
mikejohnchapman  Confirmed
anotherdouble Confirmed
anotherdouble's +1
Fish Confirmed
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1 Confirmed
Hooker
Dando                                   36 holes
butchercd
_Spare space_
_Spare space_

Click to expand...

i'd like to take both spots if possible? 

Myself & guest

we would both play 36 holes


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			i'd like to take both spots if possible? 

Myself & guest

we would both play 36 holes
		
Click to expand...

You not played it before Sam?

I wonder what got the taste buds watering....


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			You not played it before Sam?

I wonder what got the taste buds watering....
		
Click to expand...

no mate i havent, and given how good Sunningdale was and people are saying its better, i'd been tracking this closely. As soon as two spaces were free, i had to jump

fingers crossed i get in!!  

another course off my top 100 list!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			i'd like to take both spots if possible? 

Myself & guest

we would both play 36 holes
		
Click to expand...

You wont regret it.

Its a beautiful place to play golf.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			no mate i havent, and given how good Sunningdale was and people are saying its better, i'd been tracking this closely. As soon as two spaces were free, i had to jump

fingers crossed i get in!!  

another course off my top 100 list!
		
Click to expand...

TXL - send my finders fee to Neymar'sdad@........


----------



## TXL (Aug 3, 2017)

Updated list:

TXL Confirmed
PhilTheFragger Confirmed      36 holes
murphthemog Confirmed
mikejohnchapman  Confirmed
anotherdouble Confirmed
anotherdouble's +1
Fish Confirmed
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1 Confirmed
Hooker
Dando                                   36 holes
butchercd
MendieGK
MendieGK' +1


----------



## paulw4701 (Aug 3, 2017)

Try and get to play off at least the white tees or if possible play off the blues a much better test off the whites or blues


----------



## Hooker (Aug 4, 2017)

TXL said:



			Updated list:

TXL Confirmed
PhilTheFragger Confirmed      36 holes
murphthemog Confirmed
mikejohnchapman  Confirmed
anotherdouble Confirmed
anotherdouble's +1
Fish Confirmed
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1 Confirmed
Hooker Confirmed              36 holes
Dando                                   36 holes
butchercd
MendieGK
MendieGK' +1
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anthony.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 4, 2017)

paulw4701 said:



			Try and get to play off at least the white tees or if possible play off the blues a much better test off the whites or blues
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I planned on playing off the backs in the afternoon if possible


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2017)

TXL confirmed
Philthefragger confirmed 36 Holes
murphthemog Confirmed
mikejohnchapman Confirmed
anotherdouble Confirmed 36 holes
anotherdouble's +1.  Confirmed 36 holes
Fish Confirmed
Hendo434
Hendo434's +1
The Autumn Wind Confirmed
The Autumn Wind'S +1 Confirmed
Hooker Confirmed 36 holes
Dando 36 holes
butchercd
MendieGK
MendieGK' +1


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 5, 2017)

Is this all still booked and confirmed, and what is the meet time please ?


----------



## TXL (Sep 6, 2017)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Is this all still booked and confirmed, and what is the meet time please ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, still going ahead.

The clubhouse opens at 7:30 when Bacon rolls, coffee/tea will be available.  We will be using both the Ist and 10th tees as we must clear the 1st green by 9:30am (to allow for any members). First tee time will be 8:00am.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 7, 2017)

TXL said:



			Yes, still going ahead.

The clubhouse opens at 7:30 when Bacon rolls, coffee/tea will be available.  We will be using both the Ist and 10th tees as we must clear the 1st green by 9:30am (to allow for any members). First tee time will be 8:00am.
		
Click to expand...

Great, we'll get there for 7.30 :thup:


----------



## TXL (Sep 12, 2017)

Hendo434, 

Neil, the organiser is looking for confirmation that you and your guest are still wanting/intending to play. He has a waiting list and unless he hears from you soon, he may have to offer your places to someone else.  Please get in touch asap.


----------



## TXL (Sep 18, 2017)

Folks,

I have now handed over the names etc to the real organiser of this event. Those that are still on the list will have heard from Neil in the last week or so.

I am now going to be away until the event, hopefully bring some good weather back so we can all enjoy Swinley to its fullest.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 18, 2017)

TXL said:



			Folks,

I have now handed over the names etc to the real organiser of this event. Those that are still on the list will have heard from Neil in the last week or so.

I am now going to be away until the event, hopefully bring some good weather back so we can all enjoy Swinley to its fullest.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Anthony. Have a good week away


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm assuming that it's a jacket and tie job for lunch at Swinley Forest on Thursday ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 23, 2017)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I'm assuming that it's a jacket and tie job for lunch at Swinley Forest on Thursday ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, jacket and tie are required. 

See you there &#128077;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes it is, jacket and tie are required.
		
Click to expand...

I expect half the forum guys will drop out now  :rofl:


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 26, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes it is, jacket and tie are required. 

See you there &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

The information provided clearly says a tie is not required! Jacket and shirt but tie is optional


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2017)

I stand corrected
Jacket and shirt are required, ties optional

Weather is looking half decent too &#128077;


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 28, 2017)

Just wanted to send a quick thank you to both Anthony and Neil for arranging everything at Swinley Forest today. Myself and my guest Paul had a great day, on a cracking course, in lovely weather. Was a pleasure chatting with Anthony, Robin and other forum members on the terrace after lunch.

Cheers lads &#128077;


----------



## TXL (Sep 28, 2017)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Just wanted to send a quick thank you to both Anthony and Neil for arranging everything at Swinley Forest today. Myself and my guest Paul had a great day, on a cracking course, in lovely weather. Was a pleasure chatting with Anthony, Robin and other forum members on the terrace after lunch.

Cheers lads &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed the day Andy, I have a trophy for you - see the PM I just sent


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks Anthony for the invite. What a fantastic course. Even though it beat me' I would be there like a shot to get my revenge. Great day.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Thanks Anthony for the invite. What a fantastic course. Even though it beat me' I would be there like a shot to get my revenge. Great day.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever won??


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 28, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you ever won?? 

Click to expand...

It's not the winning, it's a case of turning up and parting with my hard earned and the going home. Doing that way saves 4 hours of turmoil &#128519;


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 28, 2017)

TXL said:



			Glad you enjoyed the day Andy, I have a trophy for you - see the PM I just sent 

Click to expand...

Have replied, thanks Anthony &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2017)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Have replied, thanks Anthony &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Did you win Nearest Pin &#128077;


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Sep 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Did you win Nearest Pin &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Apparrently so &#128515;&#128077;.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 29, 2017)

Incredible course. Thanks for the opportunity to come onto the society day. What were the winning scores in the end?


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks to the organisers, my full report is HERE


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2017)

Fish said:



			Thanks to the organisers, my full report is HERE

Click to expand...

Good report Fish, its a cracking place to play golf isn't it?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Incredible course. Thanks for the opportunity to come onto the society day. What were the winning scores in the end?
		
Click to expand...

37, and two 36s split on count back.


----------

